# First time Maxima owner- 2000 SE >>Hello!!



## daleheck (Dec 12, 2004)

Just got a 2000 SE with 59 k on it 2nd owner, Kinda curious how I did on the deal: paid 12.5K and the car is still under the factory warranty til 100k. Loaded, Black on Black lthr, sunroof etc. Any advice on what to look out far as potential issues, and areas to attend to other than routine maintenance: CV joint lube?, are the valves self adjusting etc..last vehicle owned was a 1982 280zx and I put 240k with few issues.Ive heard some horror stories on tranny problems and crappy gas mileage on these MAx's ,any truth to that?What kinda service length (milege wise) might I expect? I've posted in the new members and MAxima general forums and only got 1 response on those threads..can someone offer some input !!

thanks!!
daleheck


----------



## crazymagman (Aug 1, 2004)

Welcome to NissanForums.com!! 

I have a 2000 Maxima SE with 66,000 miles. It had 42,000 miles when I got it. So far there have only been a couple small issues. Windnoise from the right rear door window division bar, and a rattle behind the RH Front A'Pillar. Besides that, I haven't had any issues. Just make sure you change your tranny fluid every 30,000 miles and the tranny should hold out okay. The gas mileage really isn't great. I have to run Premium or else the car pings, and then I only get a combined 21mpg...... My 2001 Tacoma gets a combined 20.5mpg, and my '99 Corvette gets a combined 23mpg. For a family sedan, I think it should do around 27mpg at least.

Good luck and enjoy your new ride!!


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS*



daleheck said:


> Just got a 2000 SE with 59 k on it 2nd owner, Kinda curious how I did on the deal: paid 12.5K and the car is still under the factory warranty til 100k. Loaded, Black on Black lthr, sunroof etc. Any advice on what to look out far as potential issues, and areas to attend to other than routine maintenance: CV joint lube?, are the valves self adjusting etc..last vehicle owned was a 1982 280zx and I put 240k with few issues.Ive heard some horror stories on tranny problems and crappy gas mileage on these MAx's ,any truth to that?What kinda service length (milege wise) might I expect? I've posted in the new members and MAxima general forums and only got 1 response on those threads..can someone offer some input !!
> 
> thanks!!
> daleheck


congrats and good luck. maintain it well.
i also bought a maxima about a couple of months ago and its a 2000 maxima gle sorry man but i think i got a better deal on the car but you have warranty i dont so in that case maybe its equal. I guess you should right away get an oil change (use mobil1),change filter, and transmission oil....i also changed my brakes and cut my rotors when i got it but other than that everythings been fine. i bought my car 12,300 with 34,000 miles leather,side airbags, heated seats, everything except for the sunroof which i dont really car for. But i think you got a goood deal esp because you got warrranty till 100,000 miles.GOOD LUCK once again


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*It all depends*



daleheck said:


> Just got a 2000 SE with 59 k on it 2nd owner, Kinda curious how I did on the deal: paid 12.5K and the car is still under the factory warranty til 100k. Loaded, Black on Black lthr, sunroof etc. Any advice on what to look out far as potential issues, and areas to attend to other than routine maintenance: CV joint lube?, are the valves self adjusting etc..last vehicle owned was a 1982 280zx and I put 240k with few issues.Ive heard some horror stories on tranny problems and crappy gas mileage on these MAx's ,any truth to that?What kinda service length (milege wise) might I expect? I've posted in the new members and MAxima general forums and only got 1 response on those threads..can someone offer some input !!
> 
> thanks!!
> daleheck



honestly it all depends on every car...depends how you drive it, take car of it and things like that...i have heard a lot of peeple say that you get ur money's worth with a maxima and right now i gotta say i agree..but then again i only like nissan cars. =)


----------



## j6131005 (Jan 13, 2005)

*What you may expect...*

Check out my review at: http://www.carsurvey.org/review_58956.html
b.t.w., expect the back brakes to go before the front every time for some reason I haven't learned yet. Also, regarding said "infamous" ignition coils, you may want to visit http://www.petitiononline.com/NIS_IGN/petition.html 
Hopefully Nissan will do the right thing and initiate a recall/reimbursement for us unlucky owners. Good luck with your ride!


----------

